# Soviet Merchant Marine Losses in WW2 (Black Sea)



## Andrey Nelogov

Discussion thread for Soviet Merchant Marine Losses in WW2 (Black Sea). If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Dickyboy

Hi Andrey
Have you considered starting a forum in the ''Shipping Companies / Other Shipping Companies'' area of this site?
I know little of the Russian/Soviet fleets and would be intrested in learning a bit about them.
I understand that your task with WW2 casulties is a big one, but I for one would like to learn more about your nations ships and fleets. From an insider as it were.
I only went to the Soviet Union once while at sea, a place in the Black Sea called Tuapse? as I recall. Played a Russian tankers crew at football (We lost ) )But had a pretty good time once we eventually were allowed along side.


----------

